# 7up ribbed neck and Foil labels.



## iggyworf (Jun 27, 2018)

I just got these 7 up's last week. The first one is a ribbed neck embossed from Chattanooga Tn. From the Orange Crush Bottling Co. It has to be from the late 1930's. I don't remember ever seeing a 7up from the Orange Crush Bottling Co. before. The ribbing doesn't appear to look like the 'Bryan Nims' style ribbing either. Has anyone seen this one before?







The other two are 32 oz foil label from 1978 NDNR bottles with caps. I like to call this style the 'Dot Logo'.


----------



## JKL (Jun 27, 2018)

WOW those ribbed bottles are fantastic!


----------



## bottle-bud (Jun 28, 2018)

The ribbed neck bottle is one that I have never seen before. All the 7 ups that I have seen did not have another bottler associated with it. Very nice find.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanx JKL, bottle-bud, Something tells me I have seen 'Orange Crush bottling Co.' bottle 7up. But my memory is fuzzy.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 29, 2018)

Cool finds!...love the foil labels. I thought I had seen some ribed 7up's...maybe they had the paper labels still on them, it was a few months back.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 29, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Cool finds!...love the foil labels. I thought I had seen some ribed 7up's...maybe they had the paper labels still on them, it was a few months back.



Thanx! If you ever see any maybe take a pic or better yet try to get them. lol


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 30, 2018)

Yea here we go...hope this posts ok. First pic has the ribbed 8 bubble, I'm pretty sure one of these bottles is posted on this site some place...I'm not really into searching for it!
Second pic has a paper label...I'm not sure of the exact size, maybe a 28oz?


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanx for posting those pics Canadacan! That ribbed '28' oz is awesome. Never seen that one before.


----------



## mikeodigs (Jul 5, 2018)

I found a piece of a 7up in the mountains this past winter it said ( u7p ) , It's a shame, it was just only one broken piece I could find.


----------

